# 3 or 4 channel amp



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

Not sure if this is the correct are to ask so sorry if I guessed wrong. My current set-up I am using three BIC DV84's as my LCR and they are powered by a Samson SX2400 for the L and R and another Samson SX2400 for the Center. Not complaining on how it sounds but was curious what would be better. Going by best bang for the buck pro audio amps do a great job but I was wondering if I went for a home audio 3 ch. ( not sure of the different brands ) or going with a 4 ch. like some of the cheaper ( used ) Crown, nu4-6000 ( there are a few on AVS that use these for their mains ), Crest, etc or am I just wasting my time? I am thinking of the nu4-6000 its cheap looks blah over rated but even taking all that its hard to find an amp that can do what this does for the money so any feedback please??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given you already have Samson amps you would be unlikely to gain any benefit to changing them out for something else.


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay I can go along with that one more question. My Yamaha at least according to the manual puts out 140wpc x 9 ( maybe ? ) I am only using the amp to power my surrounds 2 pairs of DIYSG Volt6's one pair for the rear surround and the other for the surround. Once again would there be any benefit in adding a separate amp to power these. They have a sensitivity of 93db so I know it does not take much. Just thinking if I gave them more power it might make the perform a little better my analogy would be a 4cyl car vs an 8 cyl car. Both engines will push the car to 65mph but the 8cyl will not have to work as hard to get there.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with tony on the samsons. My setup is similar to yours. I'm using a Yamaha p2500s on my mains, and an onkyo 808 on the rest(for now). It's rated at 135x7 and in my case I'm not wanting for more. I guess I don't think you will any further ahead. Sounds like a nice setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

willis7469 said:


> I agree with tony on the samsons. My setup is similar to yours. I'm using a Yamaha p2500s on my mains, and an onkyo 808 on the rest(for now). It's rated at 135x7 and in my case I'm not wanting for more. I guess I don't think you will any further ahead. Sounds like a nice setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your response makes me curious you wrote the 808 on the rest for now have to ask what are you thinking about? The Samsons do a good job for the mains being a glutton for punishment I have been thinking of the what ifs?? In my case the first had to do with the front heights the second on whether or not to replace the the Samson amps for something better and now the last leave the Samsons alone and get another amp for the surrounds. Right or wrong I am leaning toward the nu4-6000 sounds like overkill but at 8 ohms its only around 330wpc which should be about perfect for the Volts they are rated at 300w. I have been excuse this expression screwing around with this system for almost 4 years buying then selling always trying to improve finally at the point where I can say I am almost done. To complete the speakers I need to buy 1 Volt 6 this will give me two pairs, one pair is in place once I get the 2nd Volt I will take down my Polk RT-35's ( I like having the same brand for my mains and surrounds not several different mixed in ). Then the very last thing is the amp. I have come to the conclusion it will never be perfect but this by far is the best system I have ever had and as long as I am happy with it who cares!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Agreed. The one seat that counts the most is mine! I also am a believer in timber matching ALL speakers and I also don't believe, as some do, that you can just plop surrounds anywhere and you'll have a good experience. That's just lazy. My 808, while it is a beast is powering my side and back surrounds, and also my center. My plan is to put a Yamaha p3500s on my mains and move the 2500 to side surround duty. Atmos in my future will be an uphill battle to say the least so I'm trying to maximize what I've got. Except everything in my system I'd like to upgrade, or update LOL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Agreed. The one seat that counts the most is mine! I also am a believer in timber matching ALL speakers and I also don't believe, as some do, that you can just plop surrounds anywhere and you'll have a good experience. That's just lazy. My 808, while it is an easy is powering my side and back surrounds, and also my center. My plan is to put a Yamaha p3500s on my mains and move the 2500 to side surround duty. Atmos in my future will be an uphill battle to say the least so I'm trying to maximize what I've got. Except everything in my system I'd like to upgrade, or update LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Yamaha P2500s is an awesome amp, and sometimes I regret selling mine... Sounded better than the Crest 8 channel amps, and had zero fan noise!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> The Yamaha P2500s is an awesome amp, and sometimes I regret selling mine... Sounded better than the Crest 8 channel amps, and had zero fan noise!




Agreed Ron. I thank you again for your input on my buying it. I would probably be fine with another 2500 for my rears and keep one on my mains but I think I'd like a 3500 on the mains just because. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cichlids said:


> Once again would there be any benefit in adding a separate amp to power these. They have a sensitivity of 93db so I know it does not take much. Just thinking if I gave them more power it might make the perform a little better my analogy would be a 4cyl car vs an 8 cyl car. Both engines will push the car to 65mph but the 8cyl will not have to work as hard to get there.


No benafit to adding an external amp. The Yamaha would have no issues driving the soround channels. Unless you plan on driving those speakers well above reference levels even 100watts per ch would be more than enough.
The front three channels would use the most resources and you have those on the external amps so your good to go.


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Agreed. The one seat that counts the most is mine! I also am a believer in timber matching ALL speakers and I also don't believe, as some do, that you can just plop surrounds anywhere and you'll have a good experience. That's just lazy. My 808, while it is a beast is powering my side and back surrounds, and also my center. My plan is to put a Yamaha p3500s on my mains and move the 2500 to side surround duty. Atmos in my future will be an uphill battle to say the least so I'm trying to maximize what I've got. Except everything in my system I'd like to upgrade, or update LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your thinking the same way I am. Sure my Yamaha can power my surrounds the same as your Onkyo the only real point it almost seems we both want more!!The bad thing at least for me as it stands I already have way too much just playing around no accurate testing all I did was take my RS SPl meter and hold it by the front of the corner subs I was getting 120db at MLP I am at 110 approx. Yes Tony is right do I need it no but then again why not?


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

tonyvdb said:


> No benafit to adding an external amp. The Yamaha would have no issues driving the soround channels. Unless you plan on driving those speakers well above reference levels even 100watts per ch would be more than enough.
> The front three channels would use the most resources and you have those on the external amps so your good to go.


You have very valid points using common sense I would have to agree with you. If I were to use common sense the system would have never come this far so as it stands your point is well taken but I think a future upgrade will be a 4 ch. amp to power the Volts. I do appreciate your input at least to me when I had the Volts hooked up as mains being powered by the Samson amps they sounded better then they do now with the AVR powering them. Before you suggest I set the gains on the amps and set the trims on the AVR to 75db even went as far and measured the distances to the MLP.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im in no way saying that you are overkill with running external amps as I even power my mains with a Samson servo600 amp. All I am saying is the receiver has enough juice to do the rest.


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

tonyvdb said:


> Im in no way saying that you are overkill with running external amps as I even power my mains with a Samson servo600 amp. All I am saying is the receiver has enough juice to do the rest.


We are in agreement the AVR does have enough for most but its almost like some that are on the fence between a 15" sub and an 18" sub they both will do the job but the 18 will do a little more. If I was worried about overkill I should have stopped awhile ago where I have my amps located in my entertainment center I have an opening for an amp so why not. If I do not get it I will always wonder what if?? I am also sure if I get I will also ask myself did I really need it?? The only way for sure is to get it and if by chance it does not make a difference then I can use it to power my 4 Infinity 1262's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes but comparing a 15" and an 18" driver is not the same the 18" can simply move more air. If the receiver is rated to do 130watts per channel in reality if your only using it to power the soround channels then even if it was only able to maintain 100watts per channel you would never reach that output even if you pushed the amp welll past 90db on just those soround channels you would be using far less.
But if another amp makes you happy then go for it. It's not my money your spending 

On most receivers it's the power supply that can't drive all the amps within them so offloading the fronts is advantageous but after that you have to ask if the juice is worth the squeeze.


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

I decided to rethink did some more reading talked to a friend of mine you are correct. The bottom line the Volts only have a 6" drvr so no matter how hard I push them only so much sound is going to come out. In this case my Yamaha even if its over rated at 140wpc does a decent job of driving them. The kid in me wants more but being older I sometimes have to listen to reason and this time reason wins.My problem which will be corrected in a couple of weeks I have 1 pair of Volts as the side surrounds and the rear surrounds are Polk Audio Rt-35"s. The Volts sound so much better. I need to order 1 Volt to complete the 2nd pair then with both pairs of the Volts as my surrounds it should improve.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you done any room treatments yet... IMO it will make the biggest difference to the way your setup sounds, and you can do it pretty cheap as a DIY.


----------



## cichlids (Jan 8, 2017)

I am interested but after doing a lot of reading watched a video did some more reading it seems I do not have enough room to add any? According to a video I watched a wall should have approx. 20 -25% of either absorption or diffuser panels if that is the case the way my living room is what wall space I have left will be cluttered with all the panels and this does not include bass traps. I also read someone had asked the same question concerning his living room and the response was good and bad bad because its the living room but good because with carpet and furniture it will help. So that is as far as I got.


----------

